# Mogwai In The Snow



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have inches of snow. This is Mogwai checking it out earlier, before it go too deep, lol. We've got about 4 inches now!*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bet his little tootsies got cold bless him. Mine didnt like snow he like the warmth to much. Hes lovely. Very cold and has been raining although sun is out here now. Southampton.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

what a stunner!!!!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

He is so cute,very chunky too,how old is he?

He looks like he is having fun out there. It looks pretty chilly there.


Izzie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe Thanks
He's a Norwegian Forest Cat Sullivan, so they are built for snow and the cold, lol. Though he did'nt stay out very long. 
He's only 5 months Izzie, yes a very big lad. *


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, I would have put him at much older than that, he is really lovely! Really lovely boy no wonder he did so well at the show last week.

Izzie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Izzie, he has done us proud, his breeder is over the moon at how he's doing. The judges gave some lovely comments, they said when his adult coat comes in and he matures, he's going to be a stunning cat*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wendy he's lush xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Jem*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*great picture wendy  still no signs of snow here just freezing  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Linda  I'll send you some snow, lol. plenty spare here*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Linda  I'll send you some snow, lol. plenty spare here*


* the way i feel right now i wouldnt notice it  feel real rough today  i need some hugs    *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless ya (((hugs)))*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aw thanx hun *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great picture, lovely cat,
and here is a HUG for you rottie,,,,,,,,,,,,xxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Collie*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

He looks gorgeous hun - be you can't wait to see what babies he makes!!!

xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, we haven't had any snow, just rain.xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Lou & MC *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! looks like he was enjoying the snow.
Non here down South - just cold.
((())) to Rottie - hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Izzie, he has done us proud, his breeder is over the moon at how he's doing. The judges gave some lovely comments, they said when his adult coat comes in and he matures, he's going to be a stunning cat*


He is a credit to you and his breeder, beautiful boy! Best of luck for his future shows!

Izzie


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Love the pic Wendy Mogwai is a very handsome boy indeed & can't wait to see his bubbas!!

Can definitely see why he had his show wins last week def a little charmer!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> He is a credit to you and his breeder, beautiful boy! Best of luck for his future shows!


*Aww Thanks Izzie*



> Love the pic Wendy Mogwai is a very handsome boy indeed & can't wait to see his bubbas!!
> 
> Can definitely see why he had his show wins last week def a little charmer!!


*Thanks Charmain, i'm really glad I went with my instinct and got him now*


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

great picture


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks HM *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love his curious expression Selks,so cute


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he looks beautiful thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Kelly & DK*


----------

